# Playmate des Jahres - 2022 - Viertelfinale 4/4



## feetie (29 Dez. 2022)

Oktober Fransika Distler




November Sabrina Bellani






Dezember Bianca Cadar


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

mein Favorit ist der Dezember


----------



## tzdon (30 Dez. 2022)

ich nehm den goldenen Oktober


----------



## feetie (30 Dez. 2022)

tzdon schrieb:


> ich nehm den goldenen Oktober


hat leider sehr künstliche Brüste


----------



## tzdon (31 Dez. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> hat leider sehr künstliche Brüste



mag sein, finde aber Gesicht hübsch..


----------

